# Finally got out to the shop...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 10, 2018)

The temps have gone up and I got out...finished this project full tang Alabama Damascus covered with B&W Pearled Swirl handles and steel pins. 7" long with 3 - 1/4" cutting edge. Just goes to show ya that when yo buy scrap pieces they still can be utilized ...thanks Vince & all at ADS....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks Good Pappy!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 10, 2018)

Just love Damascus. Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 10, 2018)

That's a purdy knaf! 

Normally I'm not a big fan of non-wood scales but that swirly pattern really goes nicely with the damascus steel pattern!


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 10, 2018)

I have known Brad Vice for a long time. He and his crew at Alabama Damascus are some fine, down home people, and make some very damascus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2018)

Interesting. I love the blade, but I'm on the fence with the handle....


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 10, 2018)

that was the reason for picking the handle because it would run well with the damascus.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks good Pappy glad to see you turning them out.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 11, 2018)

hey haven't heard from you in a while you ok?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 11, 2018)

I am good just covered up with work and the holidays.


----------

